# ECS K7S5A Motherboard jumpers



## madiane (Aug 28, 2007)

I have an ECS K7S5A Motherboard which works fine, but no audio!! I think when my buddy and I put it together, we overlooked the proper jumper settings to get the audio to perform. This hasn't been a problem, but now I need a bit of sound, and can't find my book for install. Please give me the proper pinout location and jumper settings. Thanks.....Al.M.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't know of any jumper settings for audio. Are you using the rear-panel audio ports and have you installed the audio drivers?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

On most of the ECS boards, depending which port you're using, you have to remove jumpers.

EX: if you connect the front audio ports, the plug on the motherboard has two jumpers that have to be removed prior to installing the front audio jack which will disable the rear audio jacks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

OK I see what you mean. They jumpers control the front/rear audio out. Thanks for the info solman.


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

madiane, I did a bit more digging around...Is this the board you have: ECS K7S5A Pro(V5.0)?

If you have a look inside your computer case, near the memory or PCI card slots is where the model and version is located. If this is the board, I have attached the owners' manual in .pdf format.

IF...this is your board

There are no jumper settings for the audio. You may have a combination of front and rear audio jacks connected.

This board supports built in AC'97 2.2 which means one of three things.

1). You have the onboard audio disabled in the BIOS. Under the "Features Setup Page" in BIOS, Make sure "OnBoard AC'97 Sound" is set to "Enabled".
2). You do not have the audio driver installed properly in your system.
3). There is something wrong with the speakers you have connected.

If this is your MB, the sound driver is located here:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?detailid=269&DetailName=Driver&DetailDesc=K7S5A%20Pro%20%20(V5.0)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0

Under "Sound". Download only IF this is your MB.

Hope this helps.


----------

